

Slack raises $160M at a $2.8B valuation - alfredxing
http://fortune.com/2015/04/16/why-slack-just-raised-160-million-at-a-2-8-billion-valuation/

======
jonathanpeterwu
Interesting seeing some of these "unicorn" companies quickly raising massive
rounds of funding due to the relative ease of raising large rounds of private
capital over the past 12-18 months.

There is definitely a trend for these companies, Quora, Snapchat, etc to raise
large private rounds to avoid the stress and uncertainty of IPOs.

------
johng
s/slack/irc -- I still don't get it :(

